# The Emergent Church: A Reformed Answer



## JOwen (Sep 27, 2007)

Dear list,

Earlier this month I delivered a lecture at a confrence in Ontario where my subject was, "The Emergent Church: A Reformed Answer to Post-modernism". Some have been asking about the link. Here it is. 

Blessings,


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I was wondering what I would listen to as I travel tomorrow. Now I know.


----------



## 2 Tim 4:2 (Sep 27, 2007)

You did a good job.


----------



## JOwen (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 27, 2007)

THANKS!

One of my sons is an associate pastor in a Bible church in the midwest. His generation shows an inordinate fascination with trendy things like this. He does not buy into this stuff, but many of his ministerial friends in town do. I will forward it to him after listening to it myself.

Bless you.


----------



## JOwen (Sep 27, 2007)

It is amazing to see how many otherwise orthodox Churches are incorporating some emergent practices into their liturgy. May the Lord keep us.


----------



## 2 Tim 4:2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes. I agree. The spirit of the Emerging Church is in our churches.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 28, 2007)

Jerrold:

That was excellent. In particular I appreciated the warm and pastoral tone of your exhortations at the end. 

In fact, living out a critique of the 'Emergent Church' is really what we must know and do because this movement, as you pointed out, is reaching those who have certain interests and desires. Let us show them that true, classical Christian faith and life always has, and will be what this dying world needs: Christ.


----------



## JOwen (Sep 28, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Jerrold:
> 
> Let us show them that true, classical Christian faith and life always has, and will be what this dying world needs: Christ.



Amen brother. Amen.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow - great sermon! Really enjoyed it, what a blessing.

Also, I also just realised that this is the Weirs Lane FRC that it is not 5 km from Flamborough Calvary CRC where I went while growing up. I had not put it together that you were there just a month ago. I was thousands of miles away, but it was still sort of cool to realise that you were so 'close'.

Thanks again.


----------



## JOwen (Oct 8, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Wow - great sermon! Really enjoyed it, what a blessing.
> 
> Also, I also just realised that this is the Weirs Lane FRC that it is not 5 km from Flamborough Calvary CRC where I went while growing up. I had not put it together that you were there just a month ago. I was thousands of miles away, but it was still sort of cool to realise that you were so 'close'.
> 
> Thanks again.



That whole area is full of Reformed Churches. Here in Alberta we have one per 250 km. In Ontario, one every 2.5 km! I'm pleased you were helped by the lecture brother.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 8, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Wow - great sermon! Really enjoyed it, what a blessing.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 8, 2007)

I have downloaded this for my journey to seminary on friday.


----------



## KMK (Oct 16, 2007)

JOwen said:


> Dear list,
> 
> Earlier this month I delivered a lecture at a confrence in Ontario where my subject was, "The Emergent Church: A Reformed Answer to Post-modernism". Some have been asking about the link. Here it is.
> 
> Blessings,



Great message! Can you cite that great quote of Lloyd-Jones about the mind-will-emotions connection?


----------



## JOwen (Oct 17, 2007)

The quote is found in his audio lectures delivered at Westminster from which came his book, Preaching & Preachers. I'm not sure it is in the book. I'd have to check.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 17, 2007)

I listened on the way home from seminary and I really appreciated it - especially the warm pastoral tone and earnestness.

JH


----------

